# Junior Beekeeper- Massachusetts



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Luck Christopher. Enjoy the ride...always something new to learn, try, or re-think.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Christopher!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SamosSage (Apr 26, 2017)

B52EW said:


> Good Luck Christopher. Enjoy the ride...always something new to learn, try, or re-think.


Thank you


----------



## SamosSage (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Banemorth (Feb 28, 2015)

Love seeing younger people beekeeping. I always feel like a kid at the beekeepers meetings because I'm the youngest by about 20 years and I'm 29.


----------



## SamosSage (Apr 26, 2017)

Can't wait to join the community! I'm moving out to Worcester for school in August, so I'm going to join the Beekeeper's Association there and the Massachusetts division too. Get to know as many people as I can. Bees arrive on May 5th! Can't wait!


----------



## SamosSage (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Christopher,

Worcester has a great club - you should consider joining now and reading through their newsletter . Unfortunately I'm unfamiliar with the Bristol County Club, but you can't go wrong going to some of their meetings before your move.

Best,
Tony P.


----------



## SamosSage (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll start looking into it this week. Thanks!


----------

